# Viper CE0890 Remote Stop Working!



## Honda001 (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks for taking the time to read ,my post.
I have Viper Alarm on my Prelude Sh, Recently the car been Beep 3 time instead 2 times when I Lock and unlock. and then all of a sudden my Remote Just stop working one day. there no responds from the alarm( I Also got a New Battery 2032 Still Nothing ). car Just siting.

Thanks Again any Info would be Great


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Honda001 said:


> Thanks for taking the time to read ,my post.
> I have Viper Alarm on my Prelude Sh, Recently the car been Beep 3 time instead 2 times when I Lock and unlock. and then all of a sudden my Remote Just stop working one day. there no responds from the alarm( I Also got a New Battery 2032 Still Nothing ). car Just siting.
> 
> Thanks Again any Info would be Great


 Could be anything, if the unit doesn't respond id suggest the remote is still good. It may just be a fuse under the dash for the alarm or it could need a total rewire.


----------

